# Morrisons Pumpernickel rolls



## Blue flash (May 22, 2017)

Saw these yesterday they triangle shaped like aldi protein rolls with pumpkin seeds on top.

Tried two yesterday with ham and salad, BG before 5.7 forget 2 hr test but 5 hrs after was 3.8.

Will have to experiment again and try remember 2hr test.

Anyone else tried these?


----------



## RobK (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for the tip will try some of these.


----------



## Browser (May 24, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> Saw these yesterday they triangle shaped like aldi protein rolls with pumpkin seeds on top.
> 
> Tried two yesterday with ham and salad, BG before 5.7 forget 2 hr test but 5 hrs after was 3.8.
> 
> ...



I tried an Aldi protein roll with sliced tomato yesterday. Spiked me from 6.5 to 10.8 after 2 hours so I'll be avoiding them in future.


----------



## Blue flash (May 25, 2017)

Experimented again today 2 cheese ham rolls 7.0 before 2.5 hrs later 7.0 look good choice for me  and 4 for £1 there in the pick n mix section anyone looking


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> Experimented again today 2 cheese ham rolls 7.0 before 2.5 hrs later 7.0 look good choice for me  and 4 for £1 there in the pick n mix section anyone looking


I don't have a Morrison's near me, but I did look online but I cant find them on there, as for the Lidl protein rolls they don't look appealing to me so think I'll stick with Tesco's multiseed deli rolls  x


----------



## Browser (May 25, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> Experimented again today 2 cheese ham rolls 7.0 before 2.5 hrs later 7.0 look good choice for me  and 4 for £1 there in the pick n mix section anyone looking



I like the sound of that but the down side is that the nearest Morrisons is 25 miles away....


----------



## Browser (May 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't have a Morrison's near me, but I did look online but I cant find them on there, as for the Lidl protein rolls they don't look appealing to me so think I'll stick with Tesco's multiseed deli rolls  x



I've got to say that the Lidl rolls, in addition to the spike,  didn't impress me flavourwise.


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

Browser said:


> I've got to say that the Lidl rolls, in addition to the spike,  didn't impress me flavourwise.


I like a nice soft roll so not for me at all although I've heard they are better toasted, still gonna give them a miss though haha x


----------



## Amigo (May 25, 2017)

I can't get away with the Lidl protein rolls, they're too dense and heavy for me. I wonder what the carb content of these pumpernickel rolls is?


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

@Amigo that's why I tried to find them on the website, I'll give them a google and see if that comes up with anything x


----------



## RobK (May 25, 2017)

I'm one of the lucky ones I love the Lidl protein rolls and they hardly cause a spike, Will give the Morrisons ones a go tomorrow though.


----------



## Blue flash (May 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't have a Morrison's near me, but I did look online but I cant find them on there, as for the Lidl protein rolls they don't look appealing to me so think I'll stick with Tesco's multiseed deli rolls  x


The morrisons one even more dense the Lidl rolls, i likes got one left to toast tonight, had one chopped on in salad today very good Imho.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 27, 2017)

Morrisons also do a protein sliced loaf and from memory there were 8 carbs a slice.


----------



## khskel (May 28, 2017)

Be interesting to see what the carbs are for those rolls as I love the Lidl ones but we don't have a store locally.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 28, 2017)

khskel said:


> Be interesting to see what the carbs are for those rolls as I love the Lidl ones but we don't have a store locally.


I've just done a search and I can't find Morrisons own brand on there but all others are just over 19 carbs a roll.


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2017)

Just had two of these with ham and tomato I really don't like seeded bread or anything that resembles a seed but these were very filling and ever so nice gonna test in an hour as started on 6.8


----------



## Blue flash (Jun 2, 2017)

Steff said:


> Just had two of these with ham and tomato I really don't like seeded bread or anything that resembles a seed but these were very filling and ever so nice gonna test in an hour as started on 6.8



Can you share your results, as I didnt get any spike 2hrs after.

But had reply from morrisons, there 53g carbs per 100g/serving. Crazy high


----------



## Steff (Jun 2, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> Can you share your results, as I didnt get any spike 2hrs after.
> 
> But had reply from morrisons, there 53g carbs per 100g/serving. Crazy high


Morning flash.
Sorry minds on one atm and forgot to update.  My bs was 6.7 so nothing happened


----------

